# Bridgeton Tunnels, Glasgow - Dec. 2008



## BenCooper (Apr 15, 2009)

Two disused railway lines terminate at Bridgeton Cross in Glasgow's East End. In 1892, the North British Railway built a new branch line from their Queen Street station to new stations at Gallowgate Central and Bridgeton Central. A year later, the Glasgow & South Western Railway built a short line to join this branch to their St. Enoch terminus. This line was closed in 1979 - it's made up of several short tunnels and cuttings.

















The second line opened in 1897, and runs eastwards from Bridgeton Cross station (still in use) along under London Road before emerging next to Celtic Park football ground. A Sierra Cosworth lies abandoned a surprising distance along.













More images in my Flickr set...


----------



## BigLoada (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow I have never seen two tunnels running parallel like that. Two for the price of one, nice! I love the water in them too, class stuff man


----------



## james.s (Apr 15, 2009)

Wow, great stuff, is that a sierra cosworth?

Oh yeah, you said 

Anyway, great find and pictures!


----------



## escortmad79 (Apr 15, 2009)

R.I.P poor Cossie


----------



## BenCooper (Apr 15, 2009)

Aye, it's a Cosworth, and it's impressively far into the tunnel


----------



## jonney (Apr 15, 2009)

What a waste of a great car. Probably been used on a post office/bank job and dumped there because no on would go looking for it in there. Like escort says RIP. Anyway the tunnel is very unusual and a great find. love the photo's especially the one of the cossie


----------



## Urban Mole (Apr 15, 2009)

jonney said:


> What a waste of a great car.



Id have to disagree there, they were only ever good in a straight line 

But Id have to agree as to the reason why it may be down there.

Nice pics tho, Im surprised the site of the old train like hasnt been used for housing or industrial etc...


----------



## Black Shuck (Apr 16, 2009)

I like those shots a lot. Nice one


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like an interesting meander...some fab brickwork and quirky bits. 
Excellent pics as ever. Love the 4th one with the reflection in the water.


----------



## Commando (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes, I'm absolutely certain the motor must have been used in a bank "job", or something similar. Very interesting tunnels. Quite a dodgy area and I work not really too far from here; I think. Might be interesting to have an explore. Great pictures anyway. Thanks.


----------



## 20vturbo (Apr 17, 2009)

Urban Mole said:


> Id have to disagree there, they were only ever good in a straight line
> 
> But Id have to agree as to the reason why it may be down there.
> 
> Nice pics tho, Im surprised the site of the old train like hasnt been used for housing or industrial etc...



are you forgetting the rules where changed in touring car racing that basiclly outlawed them from racing? and there numerous race wins,and i'm not even a ford fan!


----------

